

Stand-alone scientific code - imurray
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2011/06/07/stand-alone-scientific-code/

======
imurray
John gives good motivation. Usually one should just use a featureful
environment/library that provides this stuff. However, as he says, you
sometimes want simple standalone functions. Motivations include simple
distribution, or encouraging people to try things out when they don't have
time or energy to learn a new environment [1].

[1] example from my experience,
<http://www.inf.ed.ac.uk/teaching/courses/it/code/>

------
kylemaxwell
Big fan of John Cook -- his blog (and Twitter feed) are full of useful and
interesting stuff along these lines.

~~~
swah
<http://twitter.com/johndcook>

<http://www.johndcook.com/blog>

